# Preamplificador de 9v (transistores) para amplificador de 1w



## bugmenot (Jun 2, 2008)

hola...
ace mucho arme un viejo amplificador de audio... pero nunca amplificadorfico solo emitia el sonido como si fuese que no funcione....

ahora despues de unos años  lo voli a agarrar y lo ise andar pero me encontre que le falta el pre-amplificador...  ya que  leyendo descubri que lo que habia armado era solo la salida de amplificador y que me faltava el pre.... mas  que nada le tengo planes a este viejecito amplificador a transistores...

nesesito circuito electrico de un pre-amplificador a transistores y que se alimente de 9 a 6 v

estuve buscando pero no encuentro nada solo con integrado y quiero a transistores.... 

podrian ayudarme....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 3, 2008)

aca t dejo uno con una respuesta de ganancia tremenda, si con esto no amplifica...
no creo q lo haga.
jejeje
el transistor puede ser cualquier equivalente, incluyendo todos los BC tipo 548, etc, etc, todos los de proposito general.


----------



## bugmenot (Jun 3, 2008)

... gracias otra vez man.


----------



## christian_mhz (Abr 27, 2009)

che y otro pre amplificador no tienen? gracias


----------



## maty87free (Dic 24, 2009)

christian_mhz dijo:


> che y otro pre amplificador no tienen? gracias



justamente estoy buscando lo mismo porq*ue* tengo el amp armado con un TDA 2005 de un revista de SE. voy a probar armar el circuito posteado con un BC .
Saludos


----------



## vansintoxicado (Dic 25, 2009)

hola, soy nuevo en esto, en la facultad ando viendo este tipo de cosas pero me gustaria aprender un po*qu*ito mas
mi pregunta es como saber los valores de los capacitores???
solo con que sean en microfaradios? o hay algo a seguir=??


----------



## dtore (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola amigos me interesan mucho los temas acerca del audio y estoy deseando armar un amplificador de 1w a transistores me podrían facilitar un plano si es de 9v seria estupendo. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2010)

MIrá acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nsistores-proposito-general-18537/#post139136


----------



## dtore (Mar 10, 2010)

Gracias esavalla pero no me subiste el plano eléctrico a por sierto soy dtorre. Por fabor si lo tienes mandamelo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2010)

dtore dijo:


> Gracias esavalla pero no me subiste el plano eléctrico a por sierto soy dtorre. Por fabor si lo tienes mandamelo



    
Todos los planos eléctricos y explicaciones están en el archivo *.zip* al final de link que te pasé. Lo que no está es el PCB, pero eso lo podés copiar a partir del PCB escaneado que está ahí.


----------



## dtore (Mar 10, 2010)

Gracias hermanaso pereo no pudo abrillos parece que estoy presentando problemas con ese programa. Saludos....


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Mi amplificador hibrido, tiene una parte que es el preamplificador por transistores, pero son FETS, ahi esta por si gustan la alternativa del efecto de campo.


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 11, 2010)

antiworldx podrías subir el diagrama de fets, por que son buenos en aplicaciones de audio, no tienen el inconveniente de pasar el ruido térmico de los BJT como sucede usualmente.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2010)

Dandole una buscada lo hubieran encontrado, pero aqui esta. La etapa de fets solo es elevadora de tension e inversores de fase. Pero trabajan para audio con retroalimentacion negativa. La etapa de potencia es otra historia fuera de tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-amp-equalizador-graficador-30725/#post249692


----------

